# Question about EOS remote app



## sunnyVan (Jul 18, 2013)

When in bulb mode, I keep my finger on the record button. There's a timer on the left upper corner that keeps counting as long as the button is depressed. Upon releasing my finger the shutter clicks. Now instead of pressing the button for, say, 1 minute, is there some other way to do it? I want to do long exposure for minutes. But I don't want to keep my finger on the button for so long. And I want to be able to do it with the EOS app because I don't need to bring extra stuff. Thanks for your input.


----------



## bleephotography (Jul 18, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> When in bulb mode, I keep my finger on the record button. There's a timer on the left upper corner that keeps counting as long as the button is depressed. Upon releasing my finger the shutter clicks. Now instead of pressing the button for, say, 1 minute, is there some other way to do it? I want to do long exposure for minutes. But I don't want to keep my finger on the button for so long. And I want to be able to do it with the EOS app because I don't need to bring extra stuff. Thanks for your input.



Unfortunately not. Canon has yet to implement any sort of intervalometer functionality into that app, and my guess is they won't; it would detract from the sale of their timer remote controllers. Your only other option is to put your camera in M or Tv and choose a longer shutter speed there, but then you're limited to only thirty-second exposures


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you. You're probably right. No way Canon would add advanced features for free. I guess I have to get a shutter release timer remote then. How come canon has to make maximum shutter duration to be 30 seconds? Some kind of technical reason? Wouldn't it be nice also if we could punch in whatever amount of shutter time in bulb mode? I'm not complaining but I don't understand how difficult it would be to integrate these features into the camera menu.


----------

